# Passat 32B Rear fog light.



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Hello. I'm looking for info on the rear fog set up. Zollie? Are the US Quantum Syncro tail lights the same as European Passat 32B variant? I have the factory two position fog light switch and some European headlight assemblies with inner fog lights. I would like to get my car set up with a proper rear fog light. Anybody? Thanks!


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

So I looked at my bulb tray and each light is single filament. The tray is also stamped with "US DOT" so I'm assuming the bulb tray is different in Europe.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

gfunk00 said:


> So I looked at my bulb tray and each light is single filament. The tray is also stamped with "US DOT" so I'm assuming the bulb tray is different in Europe.


If it's anything like the Mk2 Jetta, VW may have jiggled around the bulb locations and wiring on the tray for the US market and possibly didn't even put a metal conductor strip in the blank bulb location either.


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Here are some pictures of my tail light situation. Please have a look for me if you live across the water! I'm gonna guess the top position is dual filament. 

Bulb tray








Housing


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Excluding the backup and turn signal lights (because of their color) the arrangement of the red lamps could be switched, but perhaps to comply with DOT specs they only eliminated the socket for the top lamp. It looks like most everything is there except for the socket. If I had to guess I'd say that your inactive upper lamp is the fog, but Zollie would know better than I.

On the Mk3 Jetta the trays are the same but the car lacks the wiring for the fog light, and the DOT version of the deck lid mounted lamps is not drilled out for the bulb...but with a little work you can cut it open.


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

The socket is active on top, it's just a bad picture because I have no bulb in the turn signal or the top. The top red is a 10W running light and the bottom red is 21W brake. I'm guessing the European version has a dual filament bulb on the top spot or whichever is not used as a brake light. As you said Zollie likely holds the answer!


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup!

Here in Europe, the top light is running/brake 5/21W.

Bottom is the fog light!


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Thank you! I know this sounds bad but I was having trouble sleeping because I couldn't stop thinking about it! Now... Do you have any bulb trays for sale???? :laugh:


----------

